# What is a Muppet?



## bunnyman666 (Jul 22, 2014)

Trix here-

Dumpy has taken to calling me a Muppet. What is a Muppet? Why would Dumpy call me a Muppet? I've been on this Earth eleven years and I don't know what a Muppet is. For those of you who know what a Muppet is, why is Dumpy calling me a Muppet?!?!?

On another note, when is hockey going to be on? World Cup Football is over, Dumpy hasn't subscribed to any Football on the sat tele, and MMA/UFC is boring!!!! I want hockey back on tele!!!!!


----------



## blwinteler (Jul 22, 2014)

Muppets are funny and cute. Mama loves Muppets! Is a comply mint.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jul 22, 2014)

I have to google Muppet to see what you mean...


----------



## blwinteler (Jul 22, 2014)

Yes, do. Mama's favorite is Kermit.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jul 22, 2014)

As long as nobody says I look like Miss Piggy. 

Animal is my favourite!!!! He's like Dumpy!!!! Dumpy plays drums like Animal!!!!!


----------



## Hkok (Jul 22, 2014)

my dad is booring to he watch some men in France now


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hkok said:


> my dad is booring to he watch some men in France now



Oh yes, le Tour de France. Dumpy used to want to ride like Lance, but he doesn't like needles, what ever that means... It isn't even as cool as MMA/UFC, IMO...


----------



## pani (Jul 22, 2014)

Mama likes to watch reality TV and Law & Order... we wanna see more bunnies on TV! We ain't never seen these Muppets!

~ Felix


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jul 22, 2014)

Never seen a bunny Muppet, but Muppets are cooler than the Kardashians!!!!


----------



## blwinteler (Jul 22, 2014)

There are bunny Muppets! I'll find a picture later.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jul 22, 2014)

blwinteler said:


> There are bunny Muppets! I'll find a picture later.



REALLY?!?!?!? Trix is excited!!!!!!


----------



## blwinteler (Jul 23, 2014)

http://muppet.wikia.com/wiki/Rabbits


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jul 23, 2014)

blwinteler said:


> http://muppet.wikia.com/wiki/Rabbits



They need black and white ones!!!!!


----------



## surf_storm (Jul 23, 2014)

Mummy and me love muppets! We watch da muppets all da time! But no bunnies in da muppets, mummy says there use to be a TV show when she was little called The Ferals then she said that it turned into a show called Feral TV and dat had a bunny named Mixy in it, mummy shows me on a thing called youtube sometimes. 


~Shida


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jul 24, 2014)

I saw the tele with Dumpy and we watched the new Jack in the Box commercial where he is a Muppet. Dumpy swears the commercial was made for Colorado, whatever that means. I now see where he thinks my voice is supposed to sound strange if I'm supposed to be a Muppet. I am a bunny, not a Muppet; though Muppets are pretty funny.


----------

